# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن >  گرفتن ساعت و تاریخ سرور با جاوا اسکریپت

## menosoft

با سلام 
دوستان من دنبال یه کد می گردم که ساعت و تاریخ درست رو تو وبلاگم نشون بده البته می دونم جاوا اسکریپت یه زبان سمت کلاینت است اما کدهای موجود برای ساعت و تاریخ . ساعت و تاریخ سیستم کلاینت رو نشون میده که ممکنه این تاریخ غلط باشه . لذا من دنبال کدی می گردم که تاریخ سرور یا تاریخ درست رو تو وبلاگ نشون بده . و با تاریخ سیستم کلاینت یا بازدید کننده کاری نداشته باشه 
با تشکر

----------


## funpatogh

توی وبلاگ که نمی تونی شما زبان تحت سرور رو اجرا کنی و بخوای زمان الان سرور رو بگیری جاوا اسکریپت فقط برای کاربر هست
مگه اینکه با یک فایل js که خروجیش زمان الان هست رو از جایی بیگیری و توی سایتت فقط با جاوا اسکریپت پرینت کنی

----------


## skflower

> توی وبلاگ که نمی تونی شما زبان تحت سرور رو اجرا کنی و بخوای زمان الان سرور رو بگیری جاوا اسکریپت فقط برای کاربر هست
> مگه اینکه با یک فایل js که خروجیش زمان الان هست رو از جایی بیگیری و توی سایتت فقط با جاوا اسکریپت پرینت کنی


دوست عزیز من میخوام توی سایتم این کارو کنم. سایت رو با asp.net و C#‎ نوشتم.
میشه راهنماییم کنید؟

----------


## funpatogh

شما از آژاکس باید کمک بگیرید و تاریخ رو به جاوا اسکریپت پاس بدهید و نمایش بدهید

----------


## mehditoghs

من یه برنامه نویس آماتورم برای نوشتن کد این برنامه در زبان جاوا اسکریپت  باید از for استفاده کنم یا while  و اگه بتونید منو کمک کنید که بنویسمش ممنون می شم

----------


## askari.khosravani

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز من در امر جاوا اسکریپت مبتدی هستم و دنبال یه برنامه جاوا اسکریپت هستم که ساعت سیستم خودم رو نشون بده و بعدش با testbox هایی که پایینش دارم بشه ساعت سیستم رو به ساعت دلخواه خودم تغییرش بدمممم اگه ممکنه راهنمایی بفرمایید

----------


## hossin.esm

سلام 
این لینک را ببین. (در رابطه با نمایش ساعت وتاریخ)
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...ز-سیستم
ولی فکر نکنم بشه با جاوااسکریپت ساعت سیستم را تغییر داد

----------


## askari.khosravani

تغییر ساعت امکان پذیره چیزه خاصی نیست ولی یکی یه ایده بده خواهشا من هر کاری کردم نشددددد

----------


## hossin.esm

سلام 
توابع کار با تاریخ و زمان را میتونید از لینک زیر ببینید. امیدوارم مفید باشه.
http://www.w3schools.com/jsref/jsref_obj_date.asp

----------

